# Jeep Cherokee



## frzfrd32 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. It has 4x4 and a 4.7 L 8cyl engine. How are they for pushing snow and what are my limits?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

used the search feature above, i got 191 threads including one from 3 weeks ago.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68842&highlight=grand+cherokee


----------



## grandchero97 (Oct 27, 2009)

I Plow mine with 7 foot snoowbear. Love it works excellent. Buy and older snowbear and i can help u aout on the mounts. Dont buy from them there prices are rediculous + there service SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSS big time.


----------



## obenauf (Jan 18, 2007)

Check this Jeep out -

2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4WD Sport Utility 4dr., VIN: 1J4GW58N03C573794 (104,103 miles), V8/4.7L. Black. Body is in good shape, seems to run okay. The check engine light is on. Black leather interior (small damaged spot on door - see photo), sun roof, trailer hitch. There is a possible water leak on passenger side.
This is a police seized vehicle and is being sold "AS-IS" - general condition unknown. No Reserve - 8% Buyers Fee - current bid $5,100

http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?obenauf3


----------

